# Smoking elk tri-tip for the first time...and it's gotta be well done??



## mdbannister (May 14, 2020)

I've got a 2.6 lb. elk tri-tip that I'm planning to smoke. This will be my first time smoking elk or tri-tip, and to complicate matters even further my family won't eat meat if it's still red/pink (I know...I know...). But...I have a plan...

From what I'm seeing elk isn't too complicated to smoke,  so as long as it's done low and slow, I think I'll be fine? I'm also thinking that if I use a good marinade, maybe I can get it close to well done without drying it out. 

My plan:

1) Marinate with a beer marinade overnight (I read that going 2 days will lose the gamey flavor, but that's actually part of what I like about game, so I'm thinking 1 day is good?).

2) smoke at 225 in my MES until internal is at 150.

3) pull and sear in cast iron skillet (with some butter) to IT of 160.

4) rest for a few minutes then serve

Does this sound like a good plan?


----------



## zwiller (May 14, 2020)

I will let other chime in on the elk but even beef tri tip is gonna get tough unless pink.  If I ever get some elk or other wild game I would make pastrami from it so that is my suggestion for you.  My wife is the same way about meat but went crazy over my pastrami.


----------



## ofelles (May 14, 2020)

I am far from expert of game but it is my understanding that elk should be med rare.  It is very lean meat and will dry out.  I just did a elk round roast and there was no fat in it.  I did it in a stew and it was great well done, but that is braised
Hopefully some others who actually know what they're talking about chime in.


----------



## TNJAKE (May 14, 2020)

Cook it to med rare. Rest. Slice. Throw the slices on grill and cook to the liking of the folks with no taste buds.


----------



## Sowsage (May 14, 2020)

I like 

 TNJAKE
. Suggestion.


----------



## jcam222 (May 14, 2020)

If you truly do it to well you better inject the hell out of it with broth and wrap it in bacon. Still likely to be tough. A better idea might be to buy a beef chuck roast, take it to 205F well done pullable. Cook the tri tip for yourself to medium rare.


----------



## JLeonard (May 15, 2020)

Yep TNJAKE is right.......


TNJAKE said:


> Cook it to med rare. Rest. Slice. Throw the slices on grill and cook to the liking of the folks with no taste buds.


----------



## K9BIGDOG (May 16, 2020)

Go to your local McDonald's or Wendy's and get some gift cards for the family and then cook that elk to rare or medium rare as the Gods of Meat intended it. Problem solved.


----------



## mdbannister (May 16, 2020)

Haha! Thanks for the pushback, guys. Unfortunately, I'm gonna have to cook this for the family, so I've gotta try to figure out some way to do this. I'm wondering if brining instead of marinating might work for added juice. I can still brine with beer, so maybe that's an idea? I can do injecting too...so may try that. Ugh... 

I did think maybe if I pull it sooner than 150 (maybe around 140-145??) and try cooking to medium well...? I dunno...


----------

